# Audio Issues



## Ray Robinson Jr. (Jun 11, 2009)

My CD player keeps skipping in the 04' Maxima SL. In order to play a CD I must insert and eject multiple times for it to get initial read. Then it may skip every 3-4 seconds. I have tried forwarding to the middle of the disc and that seems to be a temporary solution because it will play from there on.

I have also tried some of those cleaning lenses but that only made it worse.

Is this a common issue and would anyone recommend something else?

FYI- I am still under warranty:


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

I'd try another disc.


----------

